# How many times can one travel on a 90 day tourist visa to US per year?



## S1980

Hello,

I am in need of some advice!
I am a UK citizen who is just about to set up a design business allowing me to work remotely- and I have a guaranteed year of work with one european client. My girlfriend lives in the US and I would like to take advantage of my flexible work situation and spend as much time as possible with her.... I was wondering how many times one can use the 90 day tourist visa per year? I will need to fly back to Europe to work with clients every couple of months for a couple of weeks anyway to make sufficient money to support myself whilst staying with her in the US... 
Will it help if I always try and stay a month in Europe between entering the US again for another 60 -90 days?...This way I could prove that I have earned my money outside to support the next "vacation" in the US. How many times before this story will become problematic? i know that it is ultimately up to the Border Officer.....

Ultimately I want to settle down and marry with her in the next couple of years, but not right away.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
Many thanks!


----------



## Fatbrit

S1980 said:


> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> Many thanks!


There's no written number of times you can use the VWP in any year. However, you cannot live here on it. As soon as the CBP officer decides you're living here, the game's over. Nobody has a crystal ball....but I wouldn't give your current plan even a year before you come a cropper.


----------



## S1980

Fatbrit said:


> There's no written number of times you can use the VWP in any year. However, you cannot live here on it. As soon as the CBP officer decides you're living here, the game's over. Nobody has a crystal ball....but I wouldn't give your current plan even a year before you come a cropper.


Hi,

Thanks for the feedback... My intention is to use the VWP two or max three times and then file for a fiancee K1 visa.... 

Would it be risky to mention my girlfriend when asked the purpose of visit? Is the best "story" that I am working in Europe during the 1 month gap between visits?.....Basically, in your opinion what is the best thing to say in the unfortunate scenario that I am questioned/ or they are skeptical of my reasons for staying so long?....

Also, in the event that I am refused VWP entry - would this make a fiancee/ spouse application very difficult in the future??
Thanks again!


----------



## HeadBack

S1980 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback... My intention is to use the VWP two or max three times and then file for a fiancee K1 visa....
> 
> Would it be risky to mention my girlfriend when asked the purpose of visit? Is the best "story" that I am working in Europe during the 1 month gap between visits?.....Basically, in your opinion what is the best thing to say in the unfortunate scenario that I am questioned/ or they are skeptical of my reasons for staying so long?....
> 
> Also, in the event that I am refused VWP entry - would this make a fiancee/ spouse application very difficult in the future??
> Thanks again!


--------------------------
Interesting scenario!
I don't have the answers but I will tell you this. Don't mention anything about your girlfriend or your ultimate plan. When you get a tourist visa/no-visa waiver you somewhere tell Immigration that you have no intention of staying permanently in the US. Anything you say or do to indicate otherwise would be bad, perhaps outright denial of entry.
Fiancee visa? Wouldn't it be your girlfriend and not you who applies for it?
With computers keeping records, I'd think any noted past negative remark could harm a future application. Immigration officers are not normally sympathetic. They work to keep people out!
Story? I am afraid I cannot think up of one. You will need a plausible, not an off-the-wall story, with some provable truth and supporting tangible documents. It has to be a story that never shows any intention of you living in the US permanently. The previous replier is right in saying that it is somewhat unpredictable because one day an officer might just decide not to buy your story upon seeing the number of entry stamps and verbally beat you or worse :-( to get the answers. I think I am correct in saying that a person on a visa/no-visa waiver cannot work or study, so you can't use that excuse.
A better solution which is personal but one I am NOT suggesting and just saying, and may not suit you at this point, is to marry an US-American. Someone can correct me but I think it will take about a year or less after application for you to get the conditional green card.
Sorry my answers have not been positive. Maybe someone can step in. 
ciao


----------



## Zoom

Good advice HEADBACK. S1980, the less you say the better. Your best bet is to marry an American ASAP. If you want to put your faith in the kindness of Immigration Officials than go for it. IMHO these losers are pretty unhappy dudes with miserable lives just trying to spread the pain and discomfort..... progress at your own risk........


----------



## Davis1

using the VW .. 90 days in ..then 90 days out ..


----------



## NotHuman

Hi Expat Newbie

Firstly, FatBrit is right when he says it is at the discretion of the immigration officer you have to get passed who will decide if you are visiting too often. Doesn't matter if you are spending a small fortune in the US' bankrupt economy. If they don't like you, and can use the excuse of visiting too often, then they will refuse you entry. Happened to me and it destroyed my life and cost me my marriage. So don't expect much sympathy from these monsters in 'black shirts' (an adequate description of these people, I think).

I should also add that there is NO rule on how many VPW visits you can make. There is NOTHING in writing anywhere in Homeland Security law that indicates how many trips you can make. It is all down to discretion, or more likely, discrimination by immigration.

Second point is that if you have a 'funny' accent, you will be accused of being a Cuban (re: UK Channel 4 TV star Paul O'Grady and his Scouser accent). Alternately, even if you are a famous Indian movie star but your name sounds 'Islamic', you will get an equally hostile reaction.

Essentially, and if you are pulled aside, you will be refused access to an attorney, contact with your Embassy / Consulate, and be told you have no human rights. Well, at least for 2 or 3 hours (or longer) while being terrorised / blackmailed by immigration.

So, be warned, you can go for 90 day VWP visits for as long as you are tolerated. But if you get refused entry, and have your life wrecked, then do not be surprised.

One positive tip is land in the Northern part of the US. The South is still populated by mean-minded, foreigner-hating, abusive ******** with few brain cells and even less decency. You will have a slightly better chance of making it through immigration the further North you land - with the exception of border territory if you try to make a land-crossing from Canada (then you will be suspected of being a potential drug-smuggler).


----------



## twostep

Before using the term ******* you may want to read up on it.


----------



## NotHuman

Dear TwoStep



twostep said:


> Before using the term ******* you may want to read up on it.


*******: "ignorant, intolerant, narrow-minded and bigoted." Source: Chambers English dictionary.

I couldn't have put it any better - even with aforethought!

Actually, '*******' may be a better name for the Blackwater [see footnotes] private army allegedly supporting US troops in the Middle East but in reality, only there for a turkey-shoot. That is, take a '*******', give him high-powered firearms and send him on a 'Christian' crusade to wipe out Muslims.

Why do I mention Blackwater on the subject of immigration? Simply because when these ******** 'retire' from whichever private army they belong to, they will be excellent candidates for a position with Homeland Security (immigration 'control', border guards, etc.).

Footnotes:

Blackwater, the world's biggest private army, faces a terrible charge - that they were on a crusade to wipe out Muslims | Mail Online

Also ...

"Blackwater founder Erik Prince ‘views himself as a Christian crusader tasked with eliminating Muslims and the Islamic faith from the globe,’ according to a former employee." Read more: Iraqis seek justice against Blackwater boss accused of 'crusade to wipe out Muslims' | Mail Online

Yours sincerely, Corruption in the US immigration system


----------

